# Getting desperate.Anyone not responded to FET drugs? Lining not building up



## BabyBear1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Following a miscarriage from my fresh cycle last year I have had 4 attempts at a FET, the first was natural and cancelled as my lining was only 6.5m. The next I got up to 7.7m after a bleed halfway through, that ended in chemical. Now I have had 2 more medicated attempts and my lining never gets above about 6 and I always have spotting when taking progynova. I'm having acupuncture, eating Brazil nuts, doing exercise, no caffeine or alcohol. This time they added patches too. I don't know what else to do and just feel so desperate. 
I'm thinking of moving my 3 remaining embryos to another private clinic and not NHS and see if they can help.
Anyone else have any experience? X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hiya, there is someone on the serum thread who has had lining problems. I know they use vaginal viagra and something else at that clinic. I saw a discussion recently. Have a look over there. Also a tea helps. I can't remember the name, either.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I have a lining problem on fet cycles too. When I do a fresh cycle, my lining is absolutely fine. When I do a fet and are therefore taking artificial estrogen, it doesn't like it. In fact it will start to deteriorate from the extended estrogen doses although patches did improve it. If I need to do a fet in the future then my consultant says I will be on very very mild stims to build up the lining myself with my own estrogen. Perhaps this is an option for you. Also a scratch would perhaps be beneficial to stimulate stem cell reproduction in the lining xxx


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi n4ighting4le,

I'm not sure this is of any help.  I had never had fresh ET only FET. I had terrible thin lining.  In 2014 my ET were cancelled twice in a row.  I was taking brazil nuts, betroot juice, drinking red rasberry tea leaves. I was on 12mg progynova plus estrogen patch.  My lining got to 6-7mm and then deteriorate.  My clinic then changed the management strategy.  I was put on Tamoxifen 20mg in the morning and 20mg in the evening (I stopped the drug 5 days before ET). I also had a GCSF uterine wash 4 days before ET.  This got me to 8.1mm lining.  Now with my subsequent FET I was given Tamoxifen.  I only need the GCSF one time.  I found Tamoxifen was the drug that helped with my lining.  I also continue with the brazil nuts, red rasberry tea, beetroot juice, warm compac to my abdomen.  For the next cycle I'm thinking of adding pomergranite juice.  Try checking out the  uterine and cervical subheading.  Ladies there talked about thin lining. Good luck.


----------



## BabyBear1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks ladies that is helpful. I actually had the scratch this month but it didn't make any difference disappointingly. I've also tried castor oil packs and hot foot bath. Oh the tea is raspberry leaf which I tried one cycle. I think I will start it again! 
I'll check out the other boards. I did read about viagra and tamoxifen somewhere. I doubt NHS would give me either of those. I am thinking more and more I need to move my embryos to a private clinic.
Xx


----------



## BabyBear1 (Jun 9, 2017)

MadamG your experience sounds very similar to mine. My fresh was fine, it is the artificial estrogen my body does not seem to like and like you my last FET they said the lining looked like it was breaking down. I wonder about asking them for a low dose of stims. I do have the problem that I hugely overstimulated on my fresh and ended up in hospital for 2 weeks with OHSS. Maybe that is why my lining was ok as my estrogen was sky high. I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow so going to ask about all these things! Xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Also ditto on the ohss front last year! Enormously frustrating to be scanned in hospital, looking like a map of the Great Lakes but 'your lining looks amazing'   . Good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## BabyBear1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh MadamG OHSS is really horrific isn't it. Sometimes I can't believe what we have to go through!
Had my scan with the Dr today, at first she had a reading of 7.9m, I couldn't believe it! Then she went on and couldn't get anything above about 5.8m, she said sorry I shouldn't have said that ha! Oh well I was expecting it so not surprised when she said it didn't look healthy and to stop meds.
So I've been referred for a hysteroscopy, she said they will call next week and then a few weeks after. Then it will be try again with the same meds, I mentioned the other things and she said they wouldn't do any of that. So I have now requested a consultation at ARGC and look to move my embryos there.
Onwards and upwards xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, how terribly frustrating for you. If they aren't willing to try something new when it seems clear that those meds aren't working for you, I think it's the right decision to move them if you are able. Wishing you the very best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## BabyBear1 (Jun 9, 2017)

It's so frustrating when they won't try anything, I have read that some people don't respond to artificial estrogen. I just can't keep putting myself through this with no real expectations that it will be different. I do feel more positive now I am making steps to go elsewhere. 
Wishing you loads of luck with you IMSI this summer. Hopefully we'll both be posting positive stories!  xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks hunny - I have a little bit of ohss again but hoping I can still make it to transfer in a couple of days and that our embies keep fighting     Xxxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hi *n4ighting4le* i have had lining issues - so much so that my last months cycle was cancelled when it was less than 4mm on cd17. *LuckyE* mentioned a lady on the serum forum with lining issues - its probably me.

this month i have added in vaginal viagra, 20mg per day tamoxifen, cordyceps, raspberry leaf tea and at least 125g of protein per day. i had a scan yesterday CD9 and it was 8mm. It has never ever been this thick at this stage on my cycle and this is my 8th cycle.

hope this helps
bec x


----------



## BabyBear1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh MadamG you are so close it is so nerve wracking. Let us know how your embies get on hun xx

Bec sounds like you are throwing everything at it and 8mm is amazing! Sounds like it is working. I've requested an appointment with ARGC so I am hoping they can give me some of these extras and get things working!
Good luck with your cycle too hun xx


----------



## Mrsf2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say i had the exact same experiance with nhs and when i gave my medical records to private clinic I am now with I always have a non medicated cycle and have no problems at all with lining. With medicated mine wouldn't get above 5 mm
The only thing the nhs did get to work was s drug that's used as some type of breast cancer preventative (wish I could remember the name) and you take 1 pill a day at the beginning of your cycle for 4 days and my lining grew. However I did have do the research myself and take the studies to the clinic and beg to try it. I'm sorry I can't remember what it's called 

Wishing you the best if luck


----------



## Mrsf2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

Didn't read properly the drug was tamoxifen lol


----------



## wildheart (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am in the same situation and really feel for you all. This is not fun.

My first IVF my lining was 10.4, but it didn't work. I had an embryo from that cycle and has a FET and became pregnant. Unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage. After I had a D&C and ever since my lining has never been above 6.7. I have had a hysteroscopy and everything was normal with no visable signs of scarring. My doctor said the D&C had to be the cause of my thin lining. I never had a problem before. 

I had my second IVF last December and they transferred at 6.4 and it was unsuccessful. 
I have 5 blastocysts waiting for us and my lining will not budge. My body does not react to the Progynova, but I only took the pills orally. This next cycle I am using them vaginally and with patches.  I have also tried acupuncture, red raspberry tea, vitamin E,  aspirin, hot water bottles and L-arginine.

I am just worried that it will not thicken. I guess I will ask my doctor if I can take viagra or tamoxifen. Do you take those in conjuction with progynova-
progesterone? 

Yesterday I had an endo scratch and biopsy in hopes of transferring in July.

Has anyone gotten pregnant with a lining of 6.4?
Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## nemo30 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi cooldrops 
My last transfer on 1st June my lining was 6.7 - I did get my BFP!! It wasn't building up and so in the last week I was prescribed viagra and progynova vaginally but it still didn't go up loads. I've had 5 previous transfers and never had an issue with lining. Just wanted to post to say that it is possible xx


----------



## wildheart (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi nemo30,

Thank you for your positive message and Congratulations! That is fantastic news! You must be so happy!
I will wait to see how this cycle goes. I am trying to stay positive. It is good to know that it is possible.


----------

